
Ask HN: What are best online resources to learn Java as a complete beginner? - shradha408
Please suggest the best  online courses, books, blogs and other resources to learn Java. I am a complete beginner.
Also, please suggest learning paths or ways to learn the language effectively. I&#x27;m kind of lost on where to begin from.
======
qohen
How about a free 16-hour video course called "Java for Complete Beginners"?
:-)

It's by a guy named John Purcell. The course covers Java basics pretty well
(note: there may be a few new-ish things like BigDecimal that you'll need to
look up later, either because he didn't get to them or, more likely, because
Java may not have had them when the course was put together).

He has the course on his site,
[https://CaveOfProgramming.com](https://CaveOfProgramming.com) , and it's also
available on [https://Udemy.com](https://Udemy.com) as a free course and the
material is also on YouTube via this playlist:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9DF6E4B45C36D411](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9DF6E4B45C36D411)

(You'll also learn how to use the basics of the Eclipse IDE as part of this
course).

I'd suggest setting up Java and Eclipse on your machine and at least following
along, i.e. doing what he's doing on-screen, if you can, to get it into your
fingers. (Having 2 monitors would be very helpful here).

And then try to write some small programs to use what you've learned (if you
can't come up with anything, you can do exercises on, e.g., HackerRank.com,
Codility.com, etc.).

*

(He has some other free courses as well, including one on Java Design Patterns
-- that's available at CaveOfProgramming.com and it's also on Youtube --
here's the playlist for that:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtTVgBdymZBjtal6O9bw1...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtTVgBdymZBjtal6O9bw1esdLFiF73hdz)
)

~~~
qohen
After learning the basics, this course might be helpful, by Marty Hall:

[http://courses.coreservlets.com/Course-
Materials/java.html](http://courses.coreservlets.com/Course-
Materials/java.html)

It's a more advanced course that will review some basics and then take you
into more advanced aspects of Java programming, including Java 8. It's faster-
paced than the "Java for Complete Beginners" course I described above, and is
not meant for beginners, which is why it would seem good as a next step.

There are no videos, but there are PDFs, slides and source-code for download.

And it also uses Eclipse, like John Purcell's video courses.

------
rochak
Look into Derek Banas' tutorials on YouTube. They are pretty good considering
the range to topics he covers.

~~~
shradha408
Thanks! I'll take a look at it.

